# Re: When you feel run down?



## meth18au (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey,

Just wondering what fellow MA's views are on feeling run down, to the point where u may feel a flu coming on, due to training?  How does one go about managing the immune system whilst intensely training?  If you begin to lose the battle, is time off a must?  Or is a decrease in the intensity of the activity all that is required?  

I'm just shooting this question off out of curiosity, and to gain some informed insight from other people's knowledge and experience!!!


----------



## Drac (Jul 30, 2007)

meth18au said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering what fellow MA's views are on feeling run down, to the point where u may feel a flu coming on, due to training? How does one go about managing the immune system whilst intensely training? If you begin to lose the battle, is time off a must? Or is a decrease in the intensity of the activity all that is required?
> 
> I'm just shooting this question off out of curiosity, and to gain some informed insight from other people's knowledge and experience!!!


 
Me I dbl up on my Vitamin C and I make sure I take a B-Complex everyday..I back off on training all together for at least 2 weeks ...I worked out once when I believe the malady I had contracted had run its course..I wound up down for almost another week for pushing my weakened body..


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Jul 30, 2007)

I've learned to give myself time to heal.  If I try and power through 'the sniffles', I wind up at 70 - 80% for a couple of weeks.  But if I take a day off, rest, get enough sleep, I'm good to go usually the next day.

Minor illness is the body's way of saying 'hey, there hoss -- slow down a bit'.


----------



## qi-tah (Jul 30, 2007)

meth18au said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering what fellow MA's views are on feeling run down, to the point where u may feel a flu coming on, due to training? How does one go about managing the immune system whilst intensely training? If you begin to lose the battle, is time off a must? Or is a decrease in the intensity of the activity all that is required?
> 
> I'm just shooting this question off out of curiosity, and to gain some informed insight from other people's knowledge and experience!!!


 
If you are feeling run down and you know it's due to training, that's a pretty good indicator to take a few days off, especially if you feel like you are coming down with something! If it happens regularly then a trip to the doctor might be in order as well. I found out a few years ago that my iron and B12 stores were low... I was training pretty hard and feeling really tired to the point of dizzy spells. I also had a lot of problems with mouth ulcers. Now i increase my protein intake and take supplements to help tide me over when training gets a bit hectic. I'm also a lot more aware of how i train... i try to vary my training goals over several sessions.


----------



## Hawke (Jul 30, 2007)

Some people mention how tight they feel when they are about to be sick.  Others feel a tickle in the back of the throat.

When I feel either or both I try to relax as much as possible.  I do the whole drink lots of water, pop vitamin C (low dosage, but more often), get plenty of sleep.  The most important factor for me over the years has been the ability to relax.

This is like giving advice on curing hiccups.  My methods works for me not sure if they will work for you.

Listen to your body.


----------



## meth18au (Jul 31, 2007)

Just to clarify- I'm not actually feeling run down at the moment- t'was just a general question!!! he he.  I tend to agree with you all- I did come down with a minor cold a month or so ago.  Took the week off and came back firing the next week.  Actually did wonders for the intensity of my training since I've been back.  I hadn't taken any time off for like 8 months!!!  I'm probably gonna try have a week off every 3 month or so- just to give my body time to rest and recover periodically. 

 Oh- and at the end of my week off- I decided to get a Chinese acupressure massage.  I got my whole back, legs and shoulders done.  Highly recommended!!!  :ultracool


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Jul 31, 2007)

> Just wondering what fellow MA's views are on feeling run down, to the point where u may feel a flu coming on, due to training? How does one go about managing the immune system whilst intensely training? If you begin to lose the battle, is time off a must? Or is a decrease in the intensity of the activity all that is required?


If you feel ill like you say flu your body is asking for rest. They don't call it work to death for nothing. Now managing the immune system or making it stronger requires rest be that mediation or sleep. There are also herbs you can take to increase immunity as well as certain Qigong exercise to enhance what is called Wei qi(defense or immunity Qi) certain foods can build up the immune system as well.


----------



## meth18au (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm aware of rest and diet in order to manage the health of the immune system.  Meditation and Chinese herbs though?  New to me- care to expand upon this?  And the Wei Qi?  Could be a couple new methods for managing my immune system that I could acquire!!!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 1, 2007)

> I'm aware of rest and diet in order to manage the health of the immune system. Meditation and Chinese herbs though? New to me- care to expand upon this? And the Wei Qi? Could be a couple new methods for managing my immune system that I could acquire!!!


Meditation can lead to a deeper level of relaxation,stronger spirit stronger mind etc.
The theory that everything is connected say a strong mind strong body visa versa we can come to the idea how important a strong mind spirit 
plays on the body. I will leave it to you to explore that subject further.
As for Chinese herbs first I want to bring in a different perpective on food.
Hippocrates says "let thy food be thy medicine and thy medicine be thy food" so lets take Walnuts. It is a food however when we look at it in Chinese medicial term we see that it is good for the Kidneys and good for the Lungs. So that is one way of looking at the foods we eat.
Herbs let us look at Dang shen which is a good immunity herb(among others) Wei Qi is what protects one from outer illness like colds.'
the Governing channel and Conception vessels are two vessels that regulate the Wei Qi.
That helps bring a very very small amount of Chinese ideas and healing.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 1, 2007)

I feel run down most of the time but it not from training it is from the mental and physical part of my job, plus the fact my body seems to have got in the habit of sleeping only an hour or so at a time and maybe not at all in a 36 - 48 hour period. I need to get back on a regular sleep period and maybe I would feel better/
As to what I do about this  feeling. I sleep more on days off and I find that exercise actually make my body feel better. My diet has a lot of vegies in it and fruit and I drink gateraid more than I used to. When I get back to the store I will be picking up some vitamins (which I have not been taking lately).


----------



## Tames D (Aug 1, 2007)

Try this concoction: 12oz of water with a shot of Apple Cider Vinegar and a shot of Lemon Juice once a day. I swear by it, and I swear when I drink it (taste it and you'll know why). But I rarely get sick.


----------



## meth18au (Aug 2, 2007)

QUI-GON said:


> Try this concoction: 12oz of water with a shot of Apple Cider Vinegar and a shot of Lemon Juice once a day. I swear by it, and I swear when I drink it (taste it and you'll know why). But I rarely get sick.



I'll give it a try- have to make sure that nobody is around to hear my obscenities!!!   :lol2:




			
				JadecloudAlchemist said:
			
		

> Herbs let us look at Dang shen which is a good immunity herb(among others) Wei Qi is what protects one from outer illness like colds, the Governing channel and Conception vessels are two vessels that regulate the Wei Qi.



Is Dang Shen a particular herb for immune function?  Where could I acquire such a herb?  TCM practitioner or just a normal health food store?  How would I take a herb like this safely?

Wei Qi- is this actually a form of training that you do?  I presume some sort of instruction would be required?


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 2, 2007)

> Try this concoction: 12oz of water with a shot of Apple Cider Vinegar and a shot of Lemon Juice once a day. I swear by it, and I swear when I drink it (taste it and you'll know why). But I rarely get sick.


Vinegar works great for immune system there was a report in China in which a certain factory got flu but everyone in vinegar part did not. 



> Is Dang Shen a particular herb for immune function? Where could I acquire such a herb? TCM practitioner or just a normal health food store? How would I take a herb like this safely?


Yes Dang shen is a particular herb here it is latin name:_Codonopsis Pilsosula._
To accquire the herb you can get it from Eastearththrade.com they are a seller of herbs.I doubt a TCM practitioner would give it to you if you asked. Kinda of like going to a doctor and saying" ya whatever you say just give me Nexum"(doctor I bet would TCM doctor would not) How do you take it safely. I can not tell you that information reason being 1.I do not know your medical history. 2. Usually you use it combined with other herbs(though possible usage by itself) 3.Certain herbs and drugs can counteract. I mentioned Dang shen as a reference to Chinese herbs and herbs in general to build up the immune system which it does.
What you choose to do with the information is up to you. 
[QUOTEWei Qi- is this actually a form of training that you do? I presume some sort of instruction would be required?][/QUOTE]Well actually Wei qi circulates on its own. To increase or enchance its performance then yes certain exercises usually with someone who knows what they are doing can help.
I hope my answers leave no ill will but give you some food for thought.
And  though I would like to tell you a safe dosage on taking the Herb I hope you understand why I can not. I also woud like to send this link for further information on Dang shen:http://www.naturopathydigest.com/nutrition_herbs/herbs/codonopsis.php
It does give a dosage amount however it stresses depends on condition ala medical history
also it does give certain drug interactions(BUT NOT ALL INTERACTIONS)


----------



## zDom (Aug 2, 2007)

I have to admit, that is one of the most difficult things for me to do: take a day off when I'm not feeling well.


My concern is that my body may be lying to me trying to get out of a workout 

It is a  legitmate concern, because most of the time I just feel "rundown" because of work or various stressful parts of life and find when I get to class and get warmed up, I feel fine.

But even when I determine I really DO need to take a night off, I end up with a guilty feeling for "skipping" that I can't shake even when I am sure it was the right thing to do.


----------



## meth18au (Aug 3, 2007)

Of course I understand Jade Cloud!!!  Thank you for all information you have provided and also for the link.  I'll have a look into it myself.  It is much appreciated


----------



## qi-tah (Aug 3, 2007)

zDom said:


> I have to admit, that is one of the most difficult things for me to do: take a day off when I'm not feeling well.
> 
> 
> My concern is that my body may be lying to me trying to get out of a workout
> ...


 

Oh, i hear you on this! Can be a little hard to tell sometimes what is "legitimate pain" and what is "pain that will go away if i just push on through it". Still, better to take a night off and come back refreshed than push through and break down, possibly for much longer.


----------



## ccaissie (Aug 14, 2007)

meth18au said:


> Hey,
> 
> Just wondering what fellow MA's views are on feeling run down, to the point where u may feel a flu coming on, due to training?  How does one go about managing the immune system whilst intensely training?  If you begin to lose the battle, is time off a must?  Or is a decrease in the intensity of the activity all that is required?
> 
> I'm just shooting this question off out of curiosity, and to gain some informed insight from other people's knowledge and experience!!!


Hey Meth18au:

Having practiced TCM (Traditional Chinese Medecine) professionally, there's a lot to offer.  But it takes some study. 

Medical conditions are unique to the individual.  Seemingly similar cases might require very different approaches.  Jade Cloud is right on. 

Being "rundown" is generally seen as a depleted or deficient condition, and the advice given to use tonic herbs such as dang shen is generally correct.  Most classic formulas do not use single ingredients, so a good tonic FORMULA (combination) is in order.  Jade Cloud is right on. 

"Rundown" indicates rest, good nourishment, etc, and will help restore the immune system.  Chicken soup (Chinese Penecillin)  and meat broths are very restorative.  

Cold or Flu is a different matter altogether, very different energetics, and uses very different formulas.  You'd probably not want to use a tonic at that stage of disease.

One line of defense in TCM for the onset of typical Cold or Flu symptoms is a pill called Yin Chiao, which acts to open the pores, break a sweat, and expel the invasion.  Good for runny nose, scratchy throat, fever/chills. 

My grandmother used ginger for that, strong ginger tea, hot bath, and head for bed.  Many quilts.

In macrobiotics, a thick tea or drink is made from Kuzu (an asian "corn starch"...very good for onset of cold/flu), grated ginger and tamari.  mix, simmer and drink.  Very pleasant.  My choice for achey onset of colds.  
There are some really good Chi Gong exercises to force the invading energy out of the body.  I find them very effective.

Vitamin C is great stuff

I rarely get colds, flus or any of the garden variety stuff.  I tend to suffer from impact or strain.  The cure for that is obvious.

Of course consult you OMD  (Oriental Medical Doctor).

Colin


----------



## meth18au (Aug 15, 2007)

ccaissie said:


> One line of defense in TCM for the onset of typical Cold or Flu symptoms is a pill called Yin Chiao, which acts to open the pores, break a sweat, and expel the invasion.  Good for runny nose, scratchy throat, fever/chills.
> 
> In macrobiotics, a thick tea or drink is made from Kuzu (an asian "corn starch"...very good for onset of cold/flu), grated ginger and tamari.  mix, simmer and drink.  Very pleasant.  My choice for achey onset of colds.




Cheers Colin for your reply.  There's a bit of information there.  I'm really starting to get interested in what TCM can offer me as a martial artist amd for my health in general.  It's just so hard to know where to get started, and how to approach it all.  Rather daunting for some reason!!!  I see my friends and family all around me, as soon as they start getting sick- out comes the painkillers, and decongestants etc etc.  I just think there might be a better way to approach health.

So next time (if there is one) that I get sick, I'll have to give Yin Chiao a go.  Do you get this from a TCM practicioner?  How does the process go, is it like seeing a normal doctor?  What about tamari and Kuzu- easy to get ingredients from the local oriental supermarket?

Thanks to everybody for their responses!!!


----------

